# 8 Week Pacifivo Hybrid



## StoliFTW (Jul 7, 2013)

Finished Sheiko #29 Wed July 3rd transitioning into another 8 week program.

Weight up 5lbs since I started Sheiko #29 and I'm on the 5th week of my Test E/Var Cycle. 

Mood: Great ("TNE's helluva drug" in best Rick James voice)

Saturday:

Front Squad 135x3x9
Box Squad 225x3x3
              245x2x3
Barbell Hack Squat 185x3x7 (Never done the BB hack squat before, seemed awkward and I was hitting my ass going up...)
Stiff Leg DL 225x3x7
T Bar Rows 185x3x7
Pullovers 65x2x9
Back Extension 35x2x10
Standing DB Curl 40x3x9
Tricep Extension 65x3x9
Tricep Pushdown 85x2x7
                       80x1x6

I really could've pushed more weight on squads,TBar Row and DL, but trying to stick to the progam, I'm going to review the weights in my program and maybe adjust here and there.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 7, 2013)

Forgot to add Seated Lateral DB Raises 25x3x9 

Notes: Back Pumps after Squads were intense, had to slow down a little between sets.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2013)

Pacifivo??????????


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 7, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pacifivo??????????



HAHA. was still pumped from the workout i guess... Pacifico I meant... but I do like the sound of Pacifivo..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2013)

Gimme a link for info on this. Never heard of it.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 7, 2013)

http://db.tt/3kbydBK9

This is the program. I was looking for a new program PL oriented and found this to fit my need as it included exercises other than Squat, DL, and bench. The program is a hybrid including a nick singletons program. I'll post some more info tomorrow as I'm already in bed. What you think of it ?


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 8, 2013)

Mods - can you change the title to correctly read - Pacifico instead of Pacifivo. Thanks

Sunday 7/8:

Notes - After the Sheiko program Sunday seemed like a walk in a park in terms if time spent in the gym. Was there for about 75min only.

Bench Press - 10x135
                     8x175
                     6x215
                   3x4x245
                     5x205 w/ 2 second pause
                     8x185
                     8x145
Decline Close Grip Bench -5x195
                                   6x185
                                   6x175
Incline DB Press - 3x9x60
Power Press - 95x9
                   105x9
                   115x7
                   135x4 1/2ish
Peck Deck - 10x135
                 8x145
                 8x155
                 7x165
Hammer Strength BP - 15x70
Hammer Strength Incline - 7x90

Nothing spectacular weight wise for most of you...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2013)

Not doing sheiko is kinda nice isn't it 

Try working a quick pause into all your bench sets. It will pay off in the future.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 9, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Not doing sheiko is kinda nice isn't it


you know it. After Sheiko you have a different outlook - on some level I feel like I'm not giving it all I've got anymore. But I'm sore as fuck today. 



PillarofBalance said:


> Try working a quick pause into all your bench sets. It will pay off in the future.


Already do a very slow controlled negative, probably 2-3 seconds down and explode up. But will definitely try and use more pauses.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 11, 2013)

Tuesday July 9

Squat: 4x10x225
  2secPause 3x6x225
Speed Deadlift: 4x6x275
Good Mornings: 4x8x145
Chin Ups: 2x9
Seated Cable Row: 4x7x150
Seated Hammer Curl: 4x9x40
Plate Raise Front: 4x10x45

Notes: Back Pumps are pretty bad - not sure if it's Var related as I upped the dose to 75mg about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 11, 2013)

I've decided to switch to a 5x5 program throwing in some assistance work here and there. For some odd reason this Pacifico/ACME hybrid doesn't sit well with me. Today will still be the bench day from my original program, but starting Saturday I'll switch.


----------

